# Food Safety News Wed 2/12/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 12, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 2/12/2020 4:05 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Walmart, Aldi, others fail recall litmus test; Kroger, Target earn higher marks*
By Coral Beach on Feb 12, 2020 03:00 am Independent researchers say 22 out of the country’s top 26 grocery chains fail when it comes to warning the public about food recalls. Among those on the fail list are Walmart and Aldi. Consumers have to struggle to stay updated on food recalls with the lack of effort on the part of retailers proving to...  Continue Reading



* What if an ‘unripe’ civil trespass statute goes to a bench trial in Arkansas?*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 12, 2020 12:05 am Back in the day, the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) warned states to avoid passing what the some people called “ag-gag” laws. HSUS said “ag-gag” laws involved three elements: a ban on taking photos or video of a factory farm without permission, making it a crime for an investigator to get work (by...  Continue Reading


* Norway tests dried fruits, berries, nuts after outbreak; packaging line also eyed*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 12, 2020 12:03 am Sampling of dried fruits, berries and nuts in Norway after a Salmonella outbreak linked to the products has shown no positive results in follow-up testing. Although some finished products tested positive during the outbreak, analyses of single ingredients were negative so the exact source remains unclear. Contamination along the packaging line is a possibility, according...  Continue Reading


* Smoothie kits recalled after company finds Listeria during product testing*
By News Desk on Feb 11, 2020 04:06 pm Blendtopia Products LLC is recalling 29,078 cases of frozen Blendtopia brand “Superfood Smoothie Kits” because of potential contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. “The company discovered the issue through its quality control processes. The issue is believed to be isolated to a supplied ingredient,” according to the recall notice posted on the website of the Food and...  Continue Reading


----------

